#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Heftige Hautschuppen im Ohr >

## hatti

Hallo, 
ich weiß nich ob es die richtige Stlle ist diese Frage zu stellen, aber ich versuche es einfach mal. 
Mein Freund hat immer heftige Hautschuppen in den Ohren. Es ist manchmal so heftig, dass es richtig da raus bröckelt. Es ist ihm richtig peinlich, dass er sogar manchmal eine Mütze trägt, damit man es nicht sieht.
Er geht jeden Tag mindestens einmal duschen, meinstens sogar mehrmals.  Macht sich auch die Ohren sauber und pfelgt sich, trotzdem diese Hautschuppen. 
Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, woher diese Hautschuppen kommen und wie wir das unterbinden können?  
Gruß 
Hatti :k_tongue_1:

----------


## hatti

Ich greife das Thema nochmal auf.
Seit neustem hat er immer Gehörtgangsentzündungen, kann dies damit zusammenhängen und was kann mein Freund gegen die Hautschuppen im Ohr machen?

----------


## Ravenna

hi hatti,
die gehoergangsentzuendung koennte etwas damit zu tun haben dass er seine ohren uebermaessig pflegt, bzw. pflegen muss. 
eigentlich soll man die gehoergaenge in ruhe lassen, also keine q-tips einfuehren oder sowas. die ohren reinigen sich von selbst. wenn also probleme mit den ohrenauftreten, immer am besten sofort zum HNO. 
ich hoffe deinem freund gehts bald besser  :Smiley:

----------


## nightingale

Ich würde auf jeden Fall beim HNO-Arzt abklären lassen, ob es sich um ein Gehörgangsekzem handelt ( dazu kommt es meist einfach durch Veranlagung ; trockene Haut, Allergien...). 
Das sollte dann entsprechend mit Salben behandelt werden, insbesondere wenn es zu Entzündungen gekommen ist. 
Gehörgangsentzündungen, die u.a. von solchen offenen Ekzemen ausgehen können, sind nicht nur recht schmerzhaft, sondern auch nicht ganz ungefährlich. 
Sie können schlimmstenfalls auf den Knorpel und sogar Knochen übergreifen. 
Als erste Maßnahme würde ich darauf achten, das z.B. kein Shampoo oder Duschgel in die Ohren läuft und den äußeren Teil des Gehörganges nach dem duschen gut abtrocknen ( sanft mit dem Zipfel eines Handtuches abtupfen und nicht in die Tiefe bohren ). 
Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, das die Ohren oft auch stark jucken und er sich am liebsten stundenlang mit einem Q-Tip darin herumkratzen würde  :Cool:  ?

----------


## SabiMa

Ich wuerde auch sagen, dass er seine Ohren zu oft und gruendlich pflegt. Ich hatte auch jahrelang Probleme wegen der zu gruendlichen Pflege meiner Ohren. Ich habe eine Creme/Salbe bekommen, sie heisst Triderm, nach 3 Tagen waren meine Probleme geloest, gejuckt hat es nicht mehr, aber ich habe es weiterhin verwendet bis zu 2 Wochen. Jetzt putze ich meine Ohren nicht mehr so oft und es sieht ganz toll aus.

----------


## hatti

Ja, das Problem ist nur, dass er wirklich heftie Hautschuppen im Ohr hat, so kann man doch nicht rumlaufen sieht doch total ungepflegt aus?? 
Gruß

----------


## hatti

Niemand eine Idee was man gegen die Hautschuppen machen kann?

----------


## SabiMa

Warum geht ihr dann nicht zum Hautarzt?

----------

